# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Xbox 360 needed fixed

## The Flea

Does anyone know or is able to fix xbox 360's? It's not reading the discs and tried all I can but can't solve the problem.

----------


## cesare

old fat  xbox360 or the slim one?

----------

